# Indian wars in Minnesota



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ojibwe tribes want to co-manage northern MN fisheries, game with state
Leech Lake tribal chair calls off meeting with state, saying he wants to develop common approach with White Earth band first
Leech Lake and White Earth Ojibwe bands want to co-manage all northern Minnesota resources with the state of Minnesota, asserting treaty rights allowing that. 
By: Brad Swenson, Bemidji Pioneer

BEMIDJI - Leech Lake and White Earth Ojibwe bands want to co-manage all northern Minnesota resources with the state of Minnesota, asserting treaty rights allowing that.

That goal became clear Monday in a letter from Leech Lake Tribal Chairman Archie LaRose to state Natural Resources Commissioner Mark Holsten to call off a hastily arranged meeting which would have been this morning in St. Paul.

The meeting was set in reaction to a statement last week that tribal members planned to assert their treaty rights to hunt, fish and gather by illegally fishing on Lake Bemidji May 14, the day before the official walleye season opener.

Tribal leaders, however, later urged that there be no protest, that tribal officials were working for a diplomatic solution. Both Gov. Tim Pawlenty and Holsten were unaware of the desire to exercise treaty rights, thus today's meeting.

"I regret that a tribal member attending our ongoing 1855 (treaty) meetings went to the press before you or Governor Pawlenty were provided this notice," LaRose wrote Holsten. "Our legal director anticipated to get in front of the story but could only clarify potential objectives and outcomes of the 1855 meetings that had not yet been presented to the Leech Lake RBC (Reservation Business Committee)."

The ongoing meetings have been held to discuss what the bands should do to exercise rights under an 1855 treaty that provides the right to hunt, fish and gather, and have been working in concert with the White Earth Band as both bands are in the 1855 territory.

LaRose, Leech Lake District Rep. "Ribs" Whitebird and White Earth officials have been holding 1855 Ceded Territory Rights Committee meetings for months, a Leech Lake Tribal Council statement said Monday.

The meetings are for "development of the options and strategies for Minnesota's recognition of 1855 Ceded Territory hunting and fishing rights - just like those in the 1854 Ceded Territory and Tri-Band agreement with other MCT bands," the statement said.

The U.S. Supreme Court ruled in favor of the Mille Lacs Band of Ojibwe in that case, ordering co-management of Lake Mille Lacs, the state's premier walleye fishery.

"These are the People's Rights," LaRose said in the statement. "Too often many people are living in poverty and they could live healthier and earn a modest living with more resources available to them.

"Members of my family hunt, trap, fish, gather wild rice and medicines and make maple sugar - these traditions are important parts of our culture," LaRose said.

"I know that tribal members are very interested in co-management of ceded territory resources and that an 1855 off-reservation fishing code has been drafted and nearly ready for presentation to Leech Lake and White Earth reservations to consider adopting," LaRose wrote to Holsten.

This week, all six bands of the Minnesota Chippewa Tribe will hold their quarterly meeting and LaRose said he wants to gain input. "My plan is to meet face-to-face with White Earth elected leaders to develop our joint approach for our meeting with you," LaRose stated.

He added that it would be "premature" to meet today on the issue.

"As tribal chairman, we want to be good neighbors and continue to build on the positive relationships we already have with local governments: tribal, county and state," LaRose stated.

He included a copy of a research paper written by American Indian legal issues attorney Peter Erlinder, William Mitchell College of Law, on the exercise of off-reservation usufructuary treaty rights in all of northern Minnesota. He requested that the Pawlenty administration submitt a written response to the research.

"In Minnesota, on-reservation tribal sovereignty has been recognized with respect to functions similar to state government civil functions, such as the regulation of gaming, auto registration, traffic regulations, sale of tobacco and other state-regulated commodities, on-reservation enforcement of tribal conservation regulations, and state court enforcement of tribal civil judgments," Erlinder writes in the introduction to the report.

"However, the recognition of off-reservation hunting, fishing and gathering usufrucuary rights have not kept pace with the development of on-reservation tribal civil regulatory sovereignty issues," he wrote.

Erlinder proffers that the most important way to recognize off-reservation rights "in all of northern Minnesota will be recovery of the political and economic sovereignty rightfully do the Anishinabe Nation in areas of Minnesota ceded to the United States in the 19th century, which the state of Minnesota has failed to honor during most of the 20th century."

The paper "accurately reflects the correct legal analysis supporting off-reservation rights to hunt, fish and gather for tribal members in the 1855 Ceded Territory," the statement says.

"The governor states his position in the news last week, so we need to see a response from DNR to Erlinder's paper so we have the issues we need to resolve identified ahead of time, so we can talk about the problems," Whitebird said.

Tribal members have been seeking to exercise the treaty rights for years, the statement said.

"It's not about the money," LaRose said. "It's about recognizing our rights as tribal members so I have asked Commissioner Holsten to wait on meeting until we first meet with MCT tribal leaders and get a written response to Erlinder's paper."

The 1855 Committee next meets May 6 at Mahnomen, Minn., and LaRose said he wants a Leech Lake public hearing on May 7'


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

here we go again uke:


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Will this b______t ever end ??? They are like little kids no matter what you give them they want more!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They have enough available resources they don't need anymore. uke:


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

We never thought giving them free education would ever backfire on us...... Opps looks like those long forgotten treaties are coming back into play. Should have just made them run.........


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah,isn't it great? Its bad enough the tribes (all 8 of them) are distroying the best walleye lake in Mn by netting it commercially WHICH HAS ABSOLUTLY NOTHING TO DO WITH HERITAGE OR TRADITION,they have 12 counties to fish commercailly but focus on mille laces,just like they did in wisc where this deal 1st started in the late 80's and killed off the walleye population for the sportfishermen/women,so much so that counties in the ceded territory have a 1 or 2 daily walleye limit depending on which lake it is and very stricked protected slots,now 6 of the 8 tribes come here pilage the lake during spawn,dump fish remains in our face on private land for all to see off rual roads,some fish dumped whole like the numorus uncleaned pike and bass...Its a sad event and we feel history is about to repeat itself once again UNLESS we stop it.

Then,we have tribal elders like this peace of work to deal with~






Who's racist here?

Fact is this isn't a "race" issue,its the 21st century and our resources need protection for future generations,but somehow the race card always comes up when questions are asked.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

FYI~

We have a group that will meet with senator Mike Jungbauer and hopefully a few other's once the session's are over,he calls it a "town hall/round table meeting" to gather information from our voting tax paying citizens that love our resource and have grave concerns about its future,our goal is to get this issue back on the table.

If your from our state,vacation here or just want to help,please sign this petition.

Thanks,

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/stoptribalnetting/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Fact is this isn't a "race" issue,its the 21st century and our resources need protection for future generations,but somehow the race card always comes up when questions are asked.


If you cut your wife's throat and don't want to go to prison play the race card. If you want to enter this country illegally and there are people who want to stop you play the race card. If you want to take fish from a lake that nature put there, or others put there and some want to stop you play the race card. When reason fails you play the race card. When others will not let you take advantage of them without resistance play the race card.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Well the tribes started it,so far today,May 14th 75 indians showed up.two boats planted gill netts on lake bemidji,more supporters are coming,this thing could get ugly,if not from the folks that are against netting,it could get dicey for enforcement arresting them.

http://minnesota.publicradio.org/displa ... typrotest/

:******:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Why do you think the guy went out in a "non-motorized" boat. He did not want his 20ft Lund to get taken by the DNR.

It is sad they won't let the people hammer it out in court like they are trying to do.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

lets be like arizona and boycott ALL the indian owed casino's. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: k:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

It would help our cause to get the state on board with "Racino's" Beat then at their own game,boycott their casino's,charge a toll going into the casino's off state hiways,this issue has to stop!


----------



## larryp7639 (Jul 1, 2010)

snow said:


> Well the tribes started it,so far today,May 14th 75 indians showed up.two boats planted gill netts on lake bemidji,more supporters are coming,this thing could get ugly,if not from the folks that are against netting,it could get dicey for enforcement arresting them.
> 
> http://minnesota.publicradio.org/displa ... typrotest/
> 
> :ticked:


Such a very amazing link!

__________________
Watch Eclipse Online For Free


----------



## native_boy_dusto (Sep 9, 2010)

ok i understand where everyone is coming from but i am a leech lake band member. and i got one thing to say would u rather have the state give my people several millions of dollars for denying us our hunting an fishing rights? or would u rather that we get to exercise our hunting an fishing rights? an if any one wants to say i dont know what i am talking about i am going to college at itasca community college i have studied the treats in a class an well the state has no case they cant base their defence on the treaty of 1855 because we didnt give up our treaty rights. what now?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm having a hard time piecing together what your saying.


----------



## native_boy_dusto (Sep 9, 2010)

well in a more simpler way to say it the state would have to pay compensation for the treaty rights that they dont honor thus raising taxes so i think it would be easier to just give us our treaty rights


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Heres a silly concept....follow the same LAWS and LIMITS as everyone else! Fish and hunt like EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey native~

Curious,who's dime is paying for your college? Your welcome~

This deal is much bigger (indian industry) than most folks think,its not just about a lake in central Mn~

FYI~ Here is what we non-natives are paying for.

http://www.fedmoney.com/grants/b0035.htm

Oh and there is alot more if ya click on the link above.

And BTW native,read this snipit "Historically, no Mille Lacs leader made 1837 fishing a cause. After all, in the 1855 Treaty the Band relinquished "all rights, title, and interest of whatsoever nature" in the 1837 Treaty area. In the 1990s, as anglers increasingly worried about gill nets, tribal elder Betty Kegg asked me to explain the fuss over nets and fish. She told me, "Most Indians here don't care about fishing.

$1,549,000 - grants 
Tribal Colleges Endowment Program -- $1,427,000 - grants 
Indian Tribes and Tribal Corporation Loans -- $2,006,000 - loans 
Outreach and Assistance for Socially Disadvantaged Farmers and Ranchers -- $2,993,000 - grants 
Food Donation -- 
Water and Waste Disposal Systems for Rural Communities -- $1,532,890,000 - grants loans 
Business and Industry Loans -- $2,972,112,000 - loans 
Economic Adjustment Assistance -- $54,000 - grants 
Minority Business Development Centers -- $7,129,000 - grants 
Native American Program -- $1,584,000 - grants 
Minority Business Opportunity Committee -- $1,210,000 - grants 
Minority Business Opportunity Committee -- $1,210,000 - grants 
Fair Housing Assistance Program_State and Local -- $25,650,000 - grants 
Title VI Federal Guarantees for Financing Tribal Housing Activities -- $52,726,000 - loans 
Resident Opportunity and Supportive Services -- $55,000,000 - grants 
Aid To Tribal Governments -- $37,886,000 - grants 
Consolidated Tribal Government Program -- $61,049,000 - grants 
Tribal Self-Governance -- $178,732,000 - grants 
Indian Self-Determination Contract Support -- $86,200,000 - grants 
Services to Indian Children, Elderly and Families -- $19,837,000 - grants 
Indian Adult Education -- $2,157,000 - grants 
Assistance to Tribally Controlled Community Colleges and Universities -- $39,269,000 - grants 
Tribally Controlled Community College Endowments -- $975,000 - grants 
Tribal Courts -- $8,888,000 - grants 
Indian Law Enforcement -- $94,976,000 - grants 
Indian Community Fire Protection -- $1,119,000 - grants 
Indian Economic Development -- $1,400,000 - grants 
Road Maintenance_Indian Roads -- $7,378,000 - grants 
Agriculture on Indian Lands -- $3,786,000 - grants 
Forestry on Indian Lands -- $12,710,000 - grants 
Indian Rights Protection -- $421,000 - grants 
Water Resources on Indian Lands -- $8,392,000 - grants 
Minerals and Mining on Indian Lands -- $518,000 - grants 
Fish, Wildlife, and Parks Programs on Indian Lands -- $25,174,000 - grants 
Real Estate Programs_Indian Lands -- $3,617,000 - grants 
Environmental Management_Indian Programs -- $3,617,000 - grants 
Indian School Equalization Program -- $186,087,000 - grants 
Indian Child and Family Education -- $7,692,000 - grants 
Indian Schools_Student Transportation -- $23,389,000 - grants 
Assistance for Indian Children with Severe Disabilities -- $3,813,000 - grants 
Administrative Cost Grants for Indian Schools -- $43,065,000 - grants 
Irrigation Operations and Maintenance on Indian Lands -- $6,837,000 - grants 
Unresolved Indian Hunting and Fishing Rights -- $229,000 - grants 
Alaskan Indian Allotments and Subsistence Preference_Alaska National Interest Lands Conservation Act -- $133,000 - grants 
Navajo-Hopi Indian Settlement Program -- $268,000 - grants 
Indian Post Secondary Schools -- 
Indian Graduate Student Scholarships -- $1,328,000 - grants 
Indian Vocational Training_United Tribes Technical College -- $3,000,000 - grants 
Indian Job Placement_United Sioux Tribes Development Corporation -- $250,000 - grants 
Replacement and Repair of Indian Schools -- $197,314,000 - grants 
Structural Fire Protection_Bureau of Indian Affairs Facilities -- $636,000 - grants 
Safety of Dams on Indian Lands -- $16,758,000 - grants 
Indian Employment Assistance -- $7,776,000 - grants 
Indian Social Services_Welfare Assistance -- $66,499,000 - grants 
Indian Education_Higher Education Grant Program -- $25,384,000 - grants 
Indian Loans_Economic Development -- $4,986,000 - loans 
Indian Education_Assistance to Schools -- $15,231,000 - grants 
Indian Housing Assistance -- $16,493,000 - grants 
Ironworker Training Program -- $521,000 - grants 
Fish and Wildlife Management Assistance -- $575,000 - other funding / assistance 
Indian Arts and Crafts Development -- $1,552,000 - other funding / assistance 
Crime Victim Assistance/Discretionary


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

You should see the Native Americans around shakopee,MN (minutes from the twin cities), they are driving Hummers just like their ancestors  i am all for putting a state owned fence around Mille Lacs. And any lake they raid, for that matter. :withstupid:


----------



## native_boy_dusto (Sep 9, 2010)

but do u know y the white man is giving all this money? its because f all the land they got if we didnt give the land u white ppl wouldnt be here


----------



## native_boy_dusto (Sep 9, 2010)

an noyt all reservation give a sa=hit load of moneyu to there members


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

The first college course you take should be 'English'.A writing course wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

native_boy_dusto said:


> but do u know y the white man is giving all this money? its because f all the land they got if we didnt give the land u white ppl wouldnt be here


you did not give us anything we took it. And you should be happy that they thought enough to keep your people around instead of taking them all out of the picture. Look at what happens through out the world when one culture conquers another most of the time it was erradication right or wrong that is how it works. Here is a concept get a job make your own money move of the res. I know the cycle very well as i live next door to 2 reservations here. Little analogy a indian guy that i work with told me...... There are 2 guys fishing both using frogs one guy has a lid on his bucket and the other does not. Well the one with the lid walks over to the guy fishing with the frogs with out a lid on the bucket and says hey mister how do you keep the frogs in your bucket?
The other one says well these are indian frogs when one gets close to the top the others all pull him back down. That was how he told me the reservation works.

If that is the english they are teaching you at college on my dime where do i get a refund?


----------



## native_boy_dusto (Sep 9, 2010)

ok so to all of u that think the know everything i got one thing to say the U.S. government did try to wipe out the natives but my people dont just die without a fight. an u didnt take the land. an if it wasnt for the natives the white people would not be here right now because when the whites first got here they didnt know how to farm they learned that from the natives. so really the white people should feel lucky that the natives didnt let them die of starvation. an its not my fault my ancestors were smarter then yours by makeing treaties that didnt just effect them but effected natives for generations.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Funny how fiction and facts are construed through history. Lets see how your people would survive with out all of my tax dollars.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Well said Kurt,you beat me to it~sometimes in cases like this recent post it does'nt pay to respond to the narrow minded.BTW,I like the anology,makes total sense. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

native_boy_dusto said:


> . an if it wasnt for the natives the white people would not be here right now because when the whites first got here they didnt know how to farm they learned that from the natives. so really the white people should feel lucky that the natives didnt let them die of starvation. an its not my fault my ancestors were smarter then yours by makeing treaties that didnt just effect them but effected natives for generations.


I guess having gunpower, horses, metal, and other advanced technology didn't help the white man survive, sure the first year we would have died out without help, but we would have figured it out as time went on if there was no help.

Weak arguement.


----------



## barko1213 (Aug 20, 2010)

It should be simple, if we signed a contract (treaty) then honor it on both sides.
Follow the language and be done with it.

But, don't play the game that we "took advantage" of the Native Americans. They used strength and what ever advantage to take the land from someone before them. None of us were the original owners.


----------



## PHIGS (Sep 16, 2010)

the treaty also states that a group of 3 or more indians seen together off of the reservation shall be considered a war party, and can be shot on site.

if you want to follow the treaty, then we need to follow the ENTIRE treaty... :thumb:


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

The Indians never helped the canadian white farmers so just how did we survive ??.The only peolpe farming here before was the metis and only around the red river by winnipeg.Out farther west was the sioux nation who where hunters/gathers not farmers.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

He is on the internet, must be something his ancestors taught him....


----------



## jaultman (Nov 7, 2009)

native_boy_dusto said:


> ok so to all of u that think the know everything i got one thing to say the U.S. government did try to wipe out the natives but my people dont just die without a fight. an u didnt take the land. an if it wasnt for the natives the white people would not be here right now because when the whites first got here they didnt know how to farm they learned that from the natives. so really the white people should feel lucky that the natives didnt let them die of starvation. an its not my fault my ancestors were smarter then yours by makeing treaties that didnt just effect them but effected natives for generations.


In this case, there's no sense justifying current practices by looking back hundreds of years. Maybe Natives did teach white man to farm, hunt, etc., so maybe white ANCESTORS owe a lot to native ANCESTORS. But not anymore.

The point is, now U.S. citizens (besides tribe members) pay for the existence of tribes; we pay for the replenishment of lakes so the tribes can net and sell, we don't collect taxes from the $ BILLIONS made by casinos, I pay $27 to shoot one deer in a two-week period so the indian fellow down the road can shoot 5 in four months, and the list goes on.

native_boy: I am very glad you are going to ICC and I would be happy if tax dollars are paying for it. I too went to ICC and all of my tuition was paid from grants and scholarships (though none were credited to my race). Because you are educated and decent, I would guess you are not one of the natives I see on big Winnie with 600 ft of net used to harvest and sell hundreds of walleyes, while any other unfortunate fish that swims is thrown in the woods. Many of your fellow tribe members COMPLETELY ABUSE the rights given in the treaties and they often even break those laws. I don't care if their great (x 10) grandfathers taught my great (x 10) grandfathers how to catch those walleyes. We don't owe them anything anymore.

If you (as a people) want to live in this nation, follow the same laws as everyone else. Work like everyone else. Go to school (like you are, native_boy) like everyone else. Pay taxes like everyone else. Do not cry about only having animals within 3000+ square miles to kill and deplete. Go ahead and use the entire state but follow the same laws as everyone else.

This is a frustrating issue.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

You guys should all humble yourself. Here are the facts:

1. This was Indian land.
2. Europeans took the land by force.
3. The indians faught back, as you would if we were invaded today.
4. Treaties were signed to ease the bloodshed.

These are the facts. From a moral standpoint, our forefathers were in the wrong. Look at the crimes committed by President Jackson and the Trail of Tears. Look at what happened at Wounded Knee, SD. Study your history, and you will see that genecide was committed.

Now, look at where we are today. We are dealing with the aftermath. With this said, it is true that for the good of all of us we need to look forward and not behind. The indian community, for the good of future generations, must adapt and get out of this rut. Only they can do that.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Another battle is heating up folks,local business man/outdoor writer from mille laces lake (Steve Fellegy) purposely fished walleyes off his dock before our non-native season started as the indians netted,he called the media and DNR to inform them on his intentions,well even tho the media did'nt show the CO's did and cited Steve,court dates have been continued 3 times,he's hoping to battle this discrimination in our courts,stay turned,more to come this is the 1st step to fight the indian industry.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I cant wait it is about time someone tried to assert the rights of the citzens of minnesota in this battle. I wish the state would look out for our best intrests instead of being afraid to hurt someones feelings!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

jrp,There is alot more to it,tribal money speaks volumes here,the dem's pockets are padded,Steve's trial on the 24th might be the start of the turning point for equal rights here and hopefully save whats left in the ceded territory for our future generation,time is running out,the lake is in trouble now~(mille laces)


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

snow, I understand your frustrations, but I believe the state of Mn should have left well enough alone. My brother owns a cabin on Mille lacs/Wigwam Bay. A few years ago we were there doing some clean up at the cabin while the netting was going. The tribal pow wow grounds is pretty close so we drove over there to see what it's all about. While there we watched the fish being counted. We also visited with Don Wedll (a non-native)who was the commissioner of natural resources for the tribe. He said there had been netting on Mille lacs for many decades but just a small area near the pow wow grounds, with very few actually netting and the natives were content with that, but PERM and Bud Grant weren't happy about this. He said there was an agreement with the DNR and the tribe, but this group some how convinced the state to go to court. He said the feeling of the tribe was to leave things as they were, but since they were forced, then they would fight it. Well we all know what happened and with it a large part of the state was opened up to hunting and fishing along with a large number of Wisconsin tribes being able to participate. A friend of mine who worked at Reed's Sporting Goods and is from the Mille lacs area, said at the time of the lawsuit, the state of MN got what it deserved and should've left things alone. I don't agree with the outcome, but agree that it should've been left alone. I blame PERM and Bud Grant, but after the settlement, Bud didn't associate with PERM or show up for public meetings. He's probably down south "hunting" ducks and geese on a field baited with corn.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

The native indians will get even more lazy as time goes on. Pretty soon there will be no netting because it is just to much work.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I want to know why they feel lilke they need to net fish? Just because you can do something doesn't mean you should....


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is the thing who cares if they net? They should be limited and monitored as too how much they can really take wether it be fish or game, thier seasons should be shortened and brought into check, they wonder why they have nothing on res land it is because they rape and pillage "thier" resource then cry and whine to the white man when they have nothing. But the fact is that in this day and age, there is absolutly no reason for what they do, they know how to find the whiskey bottle in the liqour store, so why can't they find the bread on the shelf in the grocery store? My point being is that they like to use modern conviences to "thier" benefit, until it does not suit what they "want". So if you want to net and spear go ahead, but don't push this politcal BS of it is our heritage, I have lots of relatives that used to do things that was my heritage as well but for whatever reason is no longer practiced, usually because the reality is that there is no need, due to modern conviences. For instance some of my relative hunted from horse back and covered lots of land in a day, but now that is illegal, and we have other things like trucks that go faster and take us to a concentrated area of game to make it happen in hours in stead of days or weeks. So if you want to net and spear the resources that the "white man" has replenished over and over for the natives then do it, from your ancestors birch bark canoes or dug outs, with hand sewen nets oh that is right in 1855 you did not have nets, hummm? Use a hand made spear made from the ash or oak trees that is hand carved, you must also wear native clothing not clothes made in a factory, then you must also reside in a teepee, all like your ancestors. If that is the way you want to live then by all means go for it!!! But if you like your goverment built house, and your government made roads, and your government paycheck, and your tax free casino money and your factory made cars, and clothing and cigaretts, and food, and whatever else then shut up and live like the rest of the citizens of this country!!!! It can only be one way, not both, no one else in this country gets to live by double standards so what makes you think that you have the right too?


----------



## Ozz (Apr 7, 2011)

Sheesh... you Minnesota guys have it all wrong... just put their name on your college teams... see, we do that here and we dont have these kinds of problems with our Indians... ever thought about the U of M Fighting Ojibwe?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

The 6 tribes that come here from wisc are the bad apples of this issue~Our tribal folks are fine,most take our side but will not say anything to their brothers.

Here is what they leave us along rual roads~for all to see,60tons of spawning walleyes will be netted again this spring,whole northern/musky carcasses will be thrown away in dumpster as to not count for their quota,the state turns a blind eye to this pilaging taking place,sad deal forsure~


----------



## Ozz (Apr 7, 2011)

That is pathetic... whoever does something so wasteful has no respect for nature whatsoever..thought that was the backbone of Indian culture?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thought Indians respected the land and the animals. I guess not.


----------



## willsot_20 (Apr 14, 2011)

Heres a silly concept.follow the same LAWS and LIMITS as everyone else! Fish and hunt like EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

One would think that would be the case willsot_20, the indian industry is at large and trying to gain back rights that were forfitted in 1855,they are leaning on so called rights from the 1837 treaty and snubbing their noses at us non-natives until this issue gets back to federal court,thats what it will take,its not a state action,in the mean time they could careless about our natural resourses while they pilage the lakes and take our federal money. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

why did native boy run away? i was starting to enjoy his ignorance. im not sure where a conquered people got the idea they were superior and simply allow the evil whiteman to survive here but those rez schools must be top notch.

Id say if they dont like the white mans laws they shouldnt like the whitemans technology either and go back to wearing a loincloth and traveling by horse.................but they got their horses from the dreaded europeans too so perhaps walking would be the answer. they are gonna have to stop drinking all the whitemans alcohol too(we all know that will NEVER happen)
i guess they better start putting up some wigwams because those filthy unkempt trailers they seem so fond of didnt get handed down from their ancestors either. Im not sure why they are so fond of casinos since all of these wonderful stewards of the earth care only about the things they can get from mother earth right? they dont need the white mans money.

what an incredible group of retards.

i should qualify this by saying that not ALL of them are this way but as a collective they are trash and should be thankful that the white guilt allows them to survive on all of the taxpayer dollars they demand


----------



## hour0862 (Oct 5, 2011)

We have a group that will meet with senator Mike Jungbauer and hopefully a few other's once the session's are over,he calls it a "town hall/round table meeting" to gather information from our voting tax paying citizens that love our resource and have grave concerns about its future,our goal is to get this issue back on the table.

Spam portion removed by Plainsman.


----------

